# Monitorhalterung für nicht VESA Monitor bauen? Asus VX24AH



## iTryX (7. Februar 2016)

*Monitorhalterung für nicht VESA Monitor bauen? Asus VX24AH*

Hallo Community

Habe mich jetzt schon für nen WQHD Monitor entschieden, nur gibt es beim Dell U2515 keinen günstigeren Monitor als Zweitbildschirm der gleich aussieht.

Bei dem Asus VX24AH gebe es einen, der gleich aussieht aber nur 1080p hat, mehr muss er nicht haben (ist nur für skype etc.).

Kann ich irgendwie beim Asus VX24AH eine Halterung bauen?

Sonst müsste ich zwei Dell U2515 kaufen, ist aber deutlich teurer und WQHD für Skype etc. brauch ich nun wirklich nicht..


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Monitorhalterung für nicht VESA Monitor bauen? Asus VX24AH*

Es gibt eine möglichkeit,nur ist die Frage wie stabil ist so was und hält sie auch?Laut Hersteller bis 15 KG belastbar weiter Daten kannste mal selber schaun,

MonLines Adapterplatte für Monitore ohne VESA Bohrung

Nachtrag noch einmal,schua mal ob das überhaupt bei deinem Monitor anbringbar ist oder willste wirklich selber was bauen?

grüße Brex


----------



## iTryX (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Monitorhalterung für nicht VESA Monitor bauen? Asus VX24AH*



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Es gibt eine möglichkeit,nur ist die Frage wie stabil ist so was und hält sie auch?Laut Hersteller bis 15 KG belastbar weiter Daten kannste mal selber schaun,
> 
> MonLines Adapterplatte für Monitore ohne VESA Bohrung
> 
> ...



Hey Brex

Vielen Dank für die Info!
Ob die so gut hält weiß ich auch nicht, aber ich denke mal schon.
Ist aufjedenfall ein Versuch Wert, doch was passiert wenn der Monitor runterfällt?
Gibt es eine Garantie von Monlines dafür? ^^

Grüße


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Monitorhalterung für nicht VESA Monitor bauen? Asus VX24AH*



iTryX schrieb:


> Hey Brex
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Info!
> Ob die so gut hält weiß ich auch nicht, aber ich denke mal schon.
> ...



Gute frage,aber sollte was passieren muß normalerweise der das Produkt hergestellt hat und dafür vorgesehen ist auch garantieren können das nichts passiert.Es sei den man hat es unsachgemäß angebracht,
das wieder zu beweisen das man keine schuld hatte ist wieder so eine sache.
Oder im zweifel könnte man auch sich mit dem Verkaufshop in kontakt tretten(telefonisch/Mail) und anfragen wie es bei einem schadenfall aussieht und wer das übernimmt,wenn was passieren sollte.
Aber es gibt Kleber heutzutage die halten wirklich ne menge aus wenn man es sachgemäß anbringt.Wichtig ist das die Fläche Staub und Fettfrei ist und das die ganze Fläche der Metallplatte auf den Monitor mit dem Klebeband dran ist
um die max.belastbare Traglast zu gewähren.Nur der hacken ist,die Fläche am Monitor muß eben sein und die der Fläche der Metallplatte entsprechen,da mußte mal schaun ob das bei dir geht?
Ich arbeite in der Autoindustrie und die verkleben Karosserieteile mitlerweile und die müßen schon ne ganze menge aushalten.Ich denke wenn man das richtig macht wird das halten.
Und bedenken muß du auch das wenn du es an dem Monitorhalter angebracht hast nicht ständig verstellen tust falls der flexibel/verstellbarer Monitorhalter ist.Das kann auch einen einfluß auf die Traglast/Klebekraft haben.

MfG Brex


----------

